# hydro turf



## Mattie (Feb 29, 2012)

Is this stuff good?  Does it hold up long term?  Should it be glued or two sided tape?  Will it hold up to hunting conditions?  Is it easy to clean?  Any input good or bad is appreciated.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2012)

This stuff is excellent.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've had it on my PolarKraft 21 ft center console duck and fish rig for 3 years. I used the contact cement and its holding fine.....I like it a lot!


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 2, 2012)

Mattie said:


> Is this stuff good?  Does it hold up long term?  Should it be glued or two sided tape?  Will it hold up to hunting conditions?  Is it easy to clean?  Any input good or bad is appreciated.




Yes, Yes, three m spray gule or get it with glue already on it. Yes very tough. I clean it with diluted degreaser.  Dont weld around it, it dont like splatter.  I have to reglue edges every now and again.


----------



## panfried0419 (May 23, 2012)

My buddy actually just started a business with boat flooring. He covers most of NE Ga.  www.lakesidemarinesolutions.com


----------

